# Como aumentar el amperaje de este elevador 12/24 a 1 amp



## Alfgu (Ago 24, 2006)

Buenas, me gustaria como se podria aumentar de 1 amp a aproximadamente 10 amperios lo pregunto mas que otra cosa porque me estoy preparando un amplificador para el coche y este funciona entre 5 y 10 amperios, y quiero que el elevador este http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/12a24v/index.htm vaya deshaogado
En caso de que exista otro elevador que dé ese amperaje (10A), me podriais mandar el esquema si no les importa??
Gracias anticipadas


----------



## mrdll (Ago 25, 2006)

Creo que si aumentamos amperios por otro lado bajamos voltios y si elevamos voltios descienden los amperios, (corregidme si me equivoco)

Y para aumentar el amperaje dejando intacto el voltaje, pues como no se incida directamente sobre las espiras del embobinado del transformador...?¿, 

bueno siguiendo tu enlace veo que dice esto:



> La bobina debe ser devanada sobre un núcleo de ferrita en forma de 1 y consta de 100 espiras de alambre de 1mm de sección.



si el invento da 1 amperio y vemos que la bobina tiene 100 espiras de alambre de 1 mm de seccion, creo qeu ahi esta el "tema" y quizas cambiando algun componente mas acorde con el amperaje deseado...


Perdona por no poder ser mas explicito e indicarte que exactamente hay que hacer para aumentar el amperaje, pues soy un aficionadillo del 3/4 y creo que los tiros para aumentar la intesidad empiezan por el bobinado...

Un saludo


----------



## Alfgu (Ago 25, 2006)

Tranquilo yo tampoco soy experto, pero gracias por la información, de todas las maneras esperare a ver que dice otro compañero a ver si hay otra manera de aumentar el amperaje sin bajar el voltaje


----------



## elemental (Ago 25, 2006)

Que casualidad que hoy estuve jugando justo con ese circuito y me acabo de registar en el foro basicamente para hablar de lo bueno que es jaja. Construí uno como ese pero cambiando algunas cosas y consegui un 95% de eficacia. y sea que casi se aprovecha toda la energia y se puede aplicar que V.I (entrada) = VI (salida). O sea que si... si aumentas la intensidad de salida reduces la tensión de salida.. pero eso es sólo si no cambias la V y la I de entrarda. Pero tienes que cambiarlas!. No construí el circuito para más de 1 amperio pero no veo por qué no iba a funcionar. en principio habría que cambiar los diodos ... el que viene de la alimentacion es una tonteria puedes pasar de el .. es solo para proteger de inversion de polaridad. y el de la salida del transistor ademas de ponerle uno de 10A o mas tiene que ser schottky.. los 1N400X funcionan ahi si no se les exige mucho pero con 10A si el diodo no es bien rapido conmutando se quema en medio segundo. el diodo te sugiero que lo arranquees de una fuente conmutada de ordenador (son de 15A la mayoria). la verdad es que de una conmutada puedes sacar todo!. la bobina toroidal, el transistor ... 

Pero eso es solo una idea .. una sugerencia .. no se si funcionaria porque 10A es mucho xdd. igual el metodo de cargar una bobina y descargarla luego en un condensador ya no va bien .. Necesitas que se cargue la bobina con mucha intensidad.. imagina .. salida a 24 v y 10 son 240 watios .. asiq si quieres suerte y el rendiminto es de 100%  son otros 240W a la entrada ... pero ya serian a los 12V de la bateria del coche .. chuparia de la bateria 240/12 = 20 A ! ... ... te hace flata bobina bien gooorda, no con hilo de 1mm sino con igual 3 o 4 de ellos trenzados y conectados en paralelo. El nucleo de ferrita ... y la inductancia ni idea ... y no se si le iria bien la frecuencia a la que va ese circuito...

si tienes material por ahi esta bien que pruebes .. no compres nada .. no vallas a quemar 3 euros por mi culpa jajaj. Ya te digo que de un televisor y una fuente de ordenador sacas todo todo ...
¿Alguna vez tuviste la cara de aparecer en un servicio tecnico y pedirle cosas estropeadas para tirar? pues prueba que cunde bastante jaja aunq haya que carretarlos hasta casa...
A ellos les conviene mas darte a ti un televisor que pagar para que se los vallan a recoger.

*.. ah me olvidaba!!  no se si montaste ya el circuito pero creo que ese de la pagina tiene un fallo. no funciona tal como esta, esta mal dibujado:* 

*Hay un nudo al que van el anodo del diodo , cond de 100nf y y una R de 2k2. además a este nudo va la base del transistor. Éste es el error. Si se desconecta la base de ahí ya funciona perfectamente.*

enga hasta luego a ver si tienes suerte.


----------



## Alfgu (Ago 26, 2006)

Venga muchas gracias, ya le comentaré cuando lo tenga construido, y eso de ir pidiendo material "para tirar" por las tiendas de electronica es buena idea lo unico que me llevaré mas de un "zapatillazo" si te lo digo asi porque en la ciudad donde vivo no son muy buenos en atensión al cliente de cara al publico (imaginate algunos un pelin mas bordes que otros) y me tengo que ir a la provincia de al lado que tampoco pilla muy lejos para comprar material (desde hace un año mas o menos tuve que aprender nociones basicas de electronica para poder arreglar los aparatejos que tengo incluidas las radios de valvulas que tengo), pero por intentar no pierdo nada.


----------



## elemental (Ago 26, 2006)

jeje bueno si claro ... siempre seria mejor que conocieras a alguien amigo de un servicio tecnico. Yo no conozco a nadie pero me dio por probar igual en una tienda pequeña dd arreglan cosas y me dieron algun televisor. Las fuentes de PC parece que tiran muchas estropeadas cada dia en tiendas dd arreglan ordenadores. son tan baratas la mayoria que no vale la pena arreglarlas. Si hay problemas con eso entonces igual si encuentras una chatarreria cercana ... tendrias que pagar por peso pero sale mucho mas barato , si te dejan entrar alli y escoger lo que quieres llevarte..  y si tienes coche puedes poner anuncios por la ciudad de que recoger gratis algunos aparatos estropeados y seguro que en menos de nada llama alguien .. a la gente le cuesta mucho bajar un televisor por la escaleras xd .. weno son ideas pero yo eso no lo hice ..

Que tengas suerte entonces... Si se te quema algo no te desanimes, las fuentes comutadas es lo que tienen, el minimo fallo quma algo. Es cosa de pnerle un fusible de 10A y ya lo evitas en gran medida


----------



## Alfgu (Ago 27, 2006)

Hola de nuevo, hoy me he estado fijando en dos transformadores de 220/12 con distinto amperaje, y en un rato de estar pensativo me he puesto a mirar el grosor del hilo, el que menos aperaje lleva pues tenia un hilo fino de 0,1 mm 800 mA y el otro que es de un cargador de baterias de coche que da 45 A y este ultimo tenia un grosor de 2 mm aprox, a ver si poniendo un grosor mayor de hilo en la bobina se puede aumentar el amperaje, todo seria cuestion de provar.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 8, 2006)

Discrepo con todos:
a pesar de que es cierto que V*I=P, aqui no tiene nada que ver, ya que no nos fijan la corriente de entrada. Ahora bien, para poder sacar 10A para 24V, son 240W a un 95%, unos 255W. El problema está en el zener, q tiene q ser capaz de absorver todos los picos de sobrecorriente que entran ya que no se hace una regulación soft.
Lo que realmente tienes que hacer para sacar 10A es aumentar el tamaño de la bobina y el condensador. 
Si quieres hacer algo más profesional, sustituye el zener por un opamp, q sense una tension mucho menor, haciendo un divisor por 5, sensar 4,8V (esto se hace con un potenciometro) y por debajo de esta tensión, conmuta y por encima, relaja. Al ser un sistema inestable, su punto de equilibrio lo conseguirá a 24V, cuando la carga pida más corriente, cae ligeramente la tensión y automáticamente empieza a conmutar para suplir esa caida.
Regular la tensión es facil, pero para sensar corriente, lo mejor poner una resistencia de bajo valor ohmico y q aguante potencia para poder proteger las sobrecargas.

De todos modos, lo dicho, para que tu equipo sea capaz de aguantar 10A, aumenta la bobina, los diodos (0,7Vx10A=7W!!!!) y el condensador de salida. Busca una frecuencia en la que estén los polos q forman la bobina y el condensador para no tener oscilaciones ni rizado.

Saludos.


----------



## doomaniaco (Jun 3, 2007)

Bueno yo tampoco es que sepa mucho de esto pero aca lo importante es por un lado que la bobina resista el amperaje por lo que toca usar un alambre algo mas grueso de 1mm, de 3 mm creo que viene bien, por otro lado la bobina debe cargarse con la suficiente corriente por lo que toca usar un transistor de mayor corriente para alimentarla (el npn) por ultimo el diodo zener del final sera tambien insuficiente para los 10A por lo que seria bueno usar un transistor en base comun o dos en paralelo para mejorar el sistema, de todas maneras si queres un inversor mas elaborado con una voltaje mas puro a la salida puedes investigar un poco de este integrado LM3524, tiene una aplicacion para un elevador de voltaje y se ve bastante bueno.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 4, 2007)

Hola, yo estoy experimentando con un controlador PWM para estas aplicaciones. Es el TL494 y resulta muy útil y fácil de usar. Tiene una frecuencia programable por una R y un C, tiene una entrada que fija el ciclo de trabajo máximo, tiene dos amplificador de error para estabilizar la tensión y proteger de sobrecargas por ejemplo, se alimenta desde 5V hasta 35V creo. Anda muy bien y es muy barato. Lo recomiendo.
Una vez hice un circuito parecido a ese de pablin pero en lugar del oscilador a transistores usé el TL494 y en lugar de la bobina usé el secundario de un transformador de 12V / 300mA y no le pude sacar más que 24V / 50mA.


----------



## mendek (Abr 11, 2009)

buenas, yo tengo tambien una duda con respecto a el aumento de amperaje.
en mi caso yo tengo un motor de microondas, y un dia lo hize girar y no me di cuenta que mi mano estaba tocando los dos pines y me dio uno tremendos toques.
el puntos es que al conectarlo en la entrada de 120v de mi fuente reguladora si me entrega los 5v a la salida de la fuente, pero a la salida de mi motor me entrega 120v ac pero a muy bajo amperaje y lo que busco es aumentar el amperaje con algun circuito.
y tambien lo que quiero es mantener este voltaje constante pero no se como, por que cuando el motor deja de girar el voltaje disinuye a 0, no se si con capasitores o algo por el estilo.
espero y me puedan ayudar, desde ya muchas gracias


----------

